# utilizar puerto paralelo o serie para controlar la casa



## chaky2007 (May 23, 2007)

hola a todos, mi experiencia es poca (transmisor fm, y otros mas q nombre especifico no tienen) pero soy muy ambicioso y quisiera realizar un proyecto para controlar las luces, puertas y otros motores, todo dentro de mi casa desde la pc.

basicamente el proyecto son dos fases software y hardware.
software tengo q hacer una interface (algo complicado, el codigo no es mi fuerte) y hardware
lo mas razonable seria utilizar el puerto paralelo DB25 hembra. estuve buscando y con ese puerto se podrian conectar 8 cosas distintas (gran cantidad) pero ha yun solo detalle... si el puerto manda 5v como hago para apagar o prender un motor de 220v y encima alternos.

ahi se basa mi problema.... 
a medida que valla teniendo avances voy a postearlos 

si alguien tiene algun detalle para contarme o cualquier cosa que me ayude se lo agradeceria mucho.


salu2


----------



## Avid (May 23, 2007)

Bueno creo que el software seria en visual, en c++ o en builder.
para lograr que tu señal de 5V de la pc, apague luces y motores tiens que realizarlo a traves de transistores y reles, o ssr.


----------



## chaky2007 (May 23, 2007)

consegui algo muy bueno, psoteado en otro lugar, un programa, no lo he probado aun porque recien lo veo pero lo dejo....
http://electronickits.com/kit/complete/elec/ck1601Software.ZIP
dicen en el mismo lugar que tiene un interface muy sencilla, se presiona un boton y se manda una señal a determinado pin....

espero q sirva


----------



## Avid (May 23, 2007)

Claro eso de enviar una señal cuando presionas una tecla es muy facil.
todo es cuestion del programa.


----------



## chaky2007 (May 23, 2007)

consegui la parte del rele
http://www.laneros.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10473&stc=1
ese es el esquema para armar (un por cada pin utilizable maximo 8 )

ACLARACIONES: el esquema dice pin 18 -25 esta mas son del 2 al 9............ como conecto el rele a una luz por ej??????
al esquema hay que alimentarlo aparte (de donde saque la información se usaron 5v mas)


faltaria otra cosa???

salu2


----------



## juanpastsierra (May 23, 2007)

Buenas:

              Te recomiendo que utilices un optoacoplador, a la salida del paralelo para cada PIN, para 
proteger el puerto y la placa madre en caso de algún desperfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Alonso Loa (Jun 6, 2007)

tengo el mismo proyecto pero con algunas variantes. Nececito encender y apapar 4 focos y que en el programa se acumule el tiempo que estuvo encendido, esto para poder sumar los tiempos y utilizarlos en una estadistica. los focos son para una linea de produccion en el cual cada foco significa un tipo de paro de linea y requiero que se controlen mediante una PC para que el operario los encienda cuando ocurra un paro y lo apague cuando reinicie la produccion.

gracias.

LOA.


----------



## mati89 (Jul 1, 2007)

te recomiendo que entes de hacerte ese circuito te hagas un monitor de leds en el puerto paralelo

una ves se me dio la loca idea de controlar la casa con la pc pero es mucha plata 

prefiero cerrar la persiana con la mano

nesesitas saber para esto de controles de potencia

reles
triacs
contactores
y tambien de normales cerrados y abiertos en lo que es respecto a las paradas de marcha (creo que se dice asi sino que me corrijan por fabor)


----------



## DANILO (Jul 1, 2007)

Fijate que hace poci hice un programa en visual basic 6 justo para controlar una casa y pues la interfas es muy sencilla ya que solamente deves proteger el puerto paralelo con algun 
*TTL que funcione como regiistro
*Puedes incrementar las salidas del puesto paralelo con MULTIPLEXORES y registros (no recuerdo el numero)
*unos transistores NTE85 para hacer funcionar a los rele asi te funciona como circuito de potencia o bien utilizar optocopladores
*Para poder utilizar el puerto paralelo solamente necesitas la IO.DLL y la libreria para Visual Basic



******************************************
El programa que hice funcionaba con la VOZ ya que era una casa para personas cuadraplejicas (me tomo 3 meses)
******************************************

Suerte si quieres ayuda avisame por MP


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2007)

Tal vez esto te sirva

http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro10/387.zip
http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro10/388.zip
http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro10/427.zip

Esta es una pagina de un secuencial para luces pero la interfaz de potencia sirve
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/proyect/cq32.html


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (May 16, 2008)

Hola a todos:

  Hola colegas, aqui yo presente para aportar a este foro; pues hace mucho tambien se me ocurrio la idea he hice software para ello, aunque todo lo ago con fines educativos (el que mas hace mas aprende). Bueno aqui les adjunto mi soft, en el boton "Ayuda"  esta descrito el diagrama electronico. Espero qeu le sea de mucha utilidad.

  El archivo "Pc-Control.rar" contiene la carpeta con 2 archivos:

     Pc-Control.exe
     data.ctl 


   Mas abajo en otro mensaje le adjunto un soft que descargue de algun sitio con su plano y todo. Este esta mas dotado, pues puedes controlar 32 cosas en ves de 8.

   Espero que mi aporte les sea util.

     Saludos a todos, desde Cuba, su colega y amigo...

 Nos pillamos...

                                                                               Neo.


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (May 16, 2008)

Aqui les dejo el otro que les dije. Ese no lo he podido provar, ni el hadware ni el software.  


Espero que le sirva.

Controla 32 cosas desde tu pc, JJmmm, Ahi si puedes controlar todo en tu casa.



  Bueno me despido por ahora.

    Saludos a todos, desde Cuba su colega y amigo...

 Nos pillamos...

                                                                     Neo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 17, 2008)

Muy buen aporte, pero no entiendo bien el software, ni lo que hace exactamente. viene a ser algo asi como interruptores para artefactos, puertas etc?
igualmente, si instalo el soft tarde o temprano lo entendere.
kajajaja
nos vemos
si no nos vemos...
nos tocamos...jajajaja


i'm not gay.


----------



## kouta54 (May 22, 2008)

oye tengo el mismo problema estoy haciendo un censor el cual al cortar el has de luz active mi programa pero no se como mandar la señal por el pin para que la pc reciba el dato y asi ejecutyar el programa


----------



## Jose 8 (Jun 24, 2008)

Camarada Neo (el elegido). Que programas necesito para poder abrir y hechar a jalar los dos archivos que posteaste ( Pc Control y Control 32). Ando interesado en aplicarlos a mi casa. No se si tambien tengas un totorial de como funcionan.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (Jun 24, 2008)

Saludos para todos, nuevamente aqui para dar respuesta al camarada  "Jose 8".

  No se a que te refieres con (Que programas necesito para poder abrir y hechar a jalar). Si el caso es abrir lso archivos posteados; pues estos estan comprimidos con el WinRar. Utiliza el WinRar para abrir lso archivos comprimidos y asi podras extraer de ellos el los programas para el control mediante el puerto paralelo.

  Si lo que me preguntas es otra cosa,  pues esplicate mejor  y yo te respondere sin problema.


  Nota:  Los he provado con los sistemas operativos "Windows 98, 2000, milenium, TN, XP"


  Saludos para todos, desde Cuba su colega y amigo...

                                                               Nos pillamos...

                                                                                 Neo.


----------



## JanO_o (Jun 25, 2008)

.

Una acotación...

Dices que vas a usar el puerto db29 para controlar "la casa" porque tines mas posibilidades de señales independientes...

Si ocuparas esas ocho señales distintas como variables dentro de un circuito a base de compuertas logicas, tendrias 2^8 posibilidades distintas e independientes para controlar lo que quieras... 

Lo unico q tienes que hacer es darle a cada objeto una dirección o combinación de las variables, y a la salida de ella colocas los reles transistores optocopladores, o lo que se te ocurra...

ojala te sirva de algo esto, ya que tienes aprox. 256 salidas independientes para controlar lo que desees...


.::Jan::.



.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 25, 2008)

Ojo al piojo!, serían 256 salidas siempre y cuando estuviera una y solo una activa a la vez...
aunque se podría meter algo para que se active un grupo de salidas en vez de 1 sola...


----------



## davidiglesiascano (Dic 2, 2008)

Ya se que es un poco tarde pero por si te es util yo he realizado esto con un circuito comercial

http://fadisel.es/Producte.aspx?r=414

El control con el pc lo realize en VB 6 y luego lo comunique con otro programa en vb.net para la pda.

Si necesitas algo dimelo.


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 2, 2008)

> Ojo al piojo!, serían 256 salidas siempre y cuando estuviera una y solo una activa a la vez...
> aunque se podría meter algo para que se active un grupo de salidas en vez de 1 sola...



Se podrian utilizar 128 señales de activacion y 128 de desactivacion.. 

No son 256.. pero son muchas tmb...


----------



## Meta (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola:

Hice un programa para el puerto serie controlando un PIC. Lo puedes descargar leyendo el enlace abajo.

http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?...52:picrs232&catid=52:angelproyectos&Itemid=90

YouTube - RS232 con PIC 16F84A y Visual C#

Pronto lanzaré el tutorial.

Buenas.

EDIT:
En el Pc-Control. ¿Cómo hiciste las letras en desplazamiento?
Quiero hacer  lo mismo pero hacia arriba como las películas.


----------



## davidiglesiascano (Dic 3, 2008)

Buenas yo compre un circuito

http://fadisel.es/Producte.aspx?r=414

El control lo puedes utilizar con cualquier lenguaje yo lo realiza con VB 6, con este circuito puedes controlar 8 dispositivos.

Si necesitas algo dimelo.


----------



## Meta (Dic 3, 2008)

Ese dispositivo los hay de puerto serie y USB.


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (Oct 9, 2009)

Saludos nuevamente,  y perdonen mi demora es que no tenia cceso al sitio. 

  No se si todavia siguen interezados en el tema de controla rla caxa atraves del Pc. Yo estoy de nuevo aqui para cualquier cosa.

 hubo alguine que queria obtener datos en la Pc procedientes de una cela IR, si todavia esta en eso   aviceme   que le respondere.

    Saludos...

 Nos pillamos...

                                    Neo.


----------



## Hecucent (Ago 26, 2010)

Buenas neo, soy nuevo en el tema pero me interesa 100% por ciento; estoy interesado en saber como hago para controlar cada pin del puerto paralelo, y disculpa si ya has hablado de eso antes pero en la programaciÓn no tengo muchos conocimientos y se me hace dificil entender las cosas. Espero tu gran ayuda, gracias


----------



## jpits (May 23, 2011)

yo fabrique la tarjeta y funciona perfecto pero la targeta q hice tiene 32 rele y los programas que he visto no controlan mas de 8, aunque el programita control 32 si me funciona con las 32 rele se bloquea despues de 10 minutos ya cambie la libreria que llama inpout16.dll por inpout32.dll que parece ser la de windows 7 con esa me funciona pero solo 10 minutos y deja de funcionar. con la libreria  inpout16 no hace nada y se bloquea en windows xp ni siquiera me anda. panel 32 esta hecho en visual 2005 si alguien me ayudara con parte del codigo en visualb 2008 o 2010 lo agradeceria


----------

